
Show HN: LCUI.css – A UI component framework for building LCUI application - lcsoft
https://github.com/lc-ui/lcui.css
======
pfraze
LCUI is "A small C library for building user interfaces with C, XML and CSS."
[http://lcui.org/](http://lcui.org/)

This is a CSS library for LCUI

------
ericjang
The author has a pretty good sense of humor. On the testimonials page
([http://lcui.org](http://lcui.org)):

 _" LCUI solves many complex issues, it reduces the application UI development
and maintenance costs, I only need to write a code for the UI will be able to
make my application in a number of platforms to show a consistent UI effect."
\-- Liu Chao, Creator of LC's Finder_

~~~
sneak
All of the screenshots are from the demo app, too.

~~~
lcsoft
Not all.

------
akatechis
Why does a CSS library need Make, Node AND Python to build?

~~~
TomMarius
This is not for web. Check out: [http://lcui.org/](http://lcui.org/)

------
drudru11
Given that this is C, how is memory management handled?

------
jlebrech
oh no, bootstrap.

~~~
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

